# Big boys with big toys!!! Lets go hunting!



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I just picked this up the other day for a real good price! Its a Taurus Raging Bull Stainless Steel with a 8" barrell.
Ive got a lot of work to do to it before I get it like I want it.

Ive got a 2X7X32mm scope coming for it and I need to get it blued or some kind of dark coating on it for hunting, and change the grip to a Hogue.

The brass shell is a 45 cal Long Colt, and the silver one is a 300grain 454 hollow point.

Ive put about 50 rounds through it so far, and five of those were shot with one hand.........................Look out hogs!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice!

How's the recoil with those AA batteries?:smt082


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,,,,"Shocking"!!!


Ha-Ha-Ha...............................


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I made a few changes to it,,,,,Now its ready to hunt!

Watcha think?


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like an excellent hunting weapon. I also like the "stealth" coating you have now ... :draw:


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

The coating is Krylon spray paint with an etch primer under it....


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sure looks nice.A great hunting weapon.I have a Taurus .44 Mag. Tracker.Love it.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

